# 2016



## Null (Dec 15, 2016)

In our long tradition of end-of-year Null effort posting, I'd like to be the first to welcome in 2017. Granted, there's still a few weeks in which I can raped and murdered before it's over, so lets not get too excited until the ball drops and we start popping champagne corks.

Without being too melodramatic, the year 2016 was pretty shit. There's a lot of obvious reasons why but even more behind the scenes. The dominant theme in 2016 was a stark lack of stability. People, things, systems, and support structures you took for granted eroded. Everything at least feels different, and at least a little shittier. It's pretty amazing how almost everyone experienced some sort of change along these lines this year.

Enough of that, lets look at graphs.

We've continued growing, by a lot. A lot a lot. We're up from 15,000 unique sessions to over 25,000. (The dip is from when I had to reinstall the forum and forgot to add Google Analytics).







On November 10th, we had over 2030 unique accounts active in one day. The most we've ever had. Yesterday, we had 1933. We average 2500 posts per day, up from 1500 this time last year. We broke a new record in posts on a single day: 5142 on November 9th.

According to Cloudflare, we handle over 200,000,000 individual requests in a month.






This is down from about 250,000,000 a few months ago, but that's because of the new chat mod. Each update poll counts as a request, and the new chat mod issues fewer polling requests because it waits for the first request to finish before making another. The old one would stack requests, which is why I think it was crashing. Actual page loads are way up but server resource requirements are down.


After fucking months of paperwork I have finally found a way to set up a donation system that no one will ever be able to fuck with. I'll be posting that system when it's finished along with an outline with my plans for 2017 in a few days. Get hype.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Dec 15, 2016)

Null said:


> After fucking months of paperwork I have finally found a way to set up a donation system that no one will ever be able to fuck with. I'll be posting that system when it's finished along with an outline with my plans for 2017 in a few days. Get hype.


You think you could give us a hint of what's to come?


----------



## lolwut (Dec 15, 2016)

Further proof that the kiwi really is a hydra. People have been cutting off our heads all year, but we've only grown more.


----------



## multiverse (Dec 15, 2016)

The state of the state is strong. We will ride eternal, shiny and chrome.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 15, 2016)

You mean I can donate money without it feeling like I'm buying drugs? Yay I get my banner back!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## TaterBot (Dec 15, 2016)

Stay strong.


----------



## Hypodermic Johnny (Dec 15, 2016)

It's been one hell of a ride and regardless of good or bad experiences, I consider it an honor to post alongside you crazy motherfuckers.

Here's hoping the milk shall continue to flow, eternally full of lulz.


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy new year (soon)!  Thanks for all the shit you put up with @Null and thanks for dealing with Greta, Mama Moon.


----------



## ON 190 (Dec 15, 2016)

tl;dr


----------



## creamyfanta (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 was a shit year mostly, with little blips of lesser poopiness amid the steaming masses that made up most of it.

But us Kiwis prevailed. Many lolz and feels were had as this horse shit year progressed.

Some cows lost their lives, others were jailed. Nudes were strewn about the Internet like rice on a wedding day; cows gained and lost weight as if trading it amongst each other; Null was nearly raped and murdered by a furious Tranny but saved by his explosive bowels and fearless mother. CWC was (theoretically) featured in a Sonic episode, while our dear @Dynastia was banned four thousand times and perpetually rose from the ban hammer ashes like a sweet angel refusing to be held down by death.
Socks of all kinds paraded through our threads, exposed through idiocy and hubris of the original user. Unexpected Halals were revealed (including well respected and liked kiwis), and Phil got a fucking house.

What a goddamn time, my fellow shitposters.
Ride on, kiwis.


----------



## fcgh vgcf (Dec 15, 2016)

one year down the shitter, let's hope this gutpile of a community can continue shitting out funny content from the wretched deeps of the web


----------



## Silvana (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm going to take the opportunity to say it... I've been a member of this forum for almost four years now - and during that time, I must have picked over every damn thread going. And though I hardly ever post, I just want to say, may GodBear bless you @Null, and give you everything - every pickle, every Coke Zero, every stable relationship, every working image board code, every crazed poop-interrupting troon with a knife - _everything _you've ever dreamed of. I consider this to be by far the strangest, weirdest, most dangerous, disturbing and just plain _awesome _place on the internet. It's given me _so_ much inspiration for my own creative endeavours, and... Shit. I'm just rambling now, aren't I? 

Semper fi, Kiwis. To an exciting, inspiring (and salt-drenched) 2017!


----------



## knux (Dec 15, 2016)

Yes 2016 has been a weird year and completely agree with the lack of stability.

Thanks for keeping everything running as always.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheers, lads. It's an honor to post alongside you.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Dec 15, 2016)

knux said:


> Yes 2016 has been a weird year and completely agree with the lack of stability.
> 
> Thanks for keeping everything running as always.



It's ok, fellas. 2017 will fix everything!


lelkek jk fukken skelkijtonz gunna rise from da ground n kill da hippie liberlz w/ ak47s n uzis n shit n Hambambi da gorilla is gonna be leadin da charge


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can you post a graph of your gab downvotes, that's far more important.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Dec 15, 2016)

Semper fi to all are based Kiwis. The Farms has been one of the only good things about 2016, and it's nice to know that neither rain nor snow nor Greta can slow these spergers from their appointed posting. Let's keep it up!


----------



## Sphere of Many Eyes (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy New Year everyone! Thanks for making my first year on the farms pleasant. A lot of nice folks around these parts! Keep up the good work Mr. Null and thanks for posting those stats(i love stuff like that!)


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 15, 2016)

Kiwis keep trucking and rolling over them cows!


----------



## BF 388 (Dec 15, 2016)

Lol calm down


----------



## Holdek (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## VortekPMD (Dec 15, 2016)

EverythingIsChemicals said:


> The state of the state is strong. We will ride eternal, shiny and chrome.



Does this mean we have to dress like we are in a Puff Daddy video?


----------



## BF 388 (Dec 15, 2016)

Holdek said:


>



Weren't you banned?


----------



## Deez Nuts (Dec 15, 2016)

That's crazy how much traffic this place gets. Lots and lots of lurkers.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 15, 2016)

Jesus said:


> Weren't you banned?


WE ALREADY WENT OVER THIS, EMMANUEL!


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Dec 15, 2016)

This community is pretty weird, a little bit vile, and a whole lot of fun and I really enjoy being even a small part of it. Thank you Null for all of the time and effort that you put into maintaining this odd little corner of the web; it seems like a pretty thankless job and I'm not quite sure why you're still doing it but I am very glad that you are.


----------



## Sable (Dec 15, 2016)

I like kiwifarms.

May all who try to shut it down be laughed at for eternity.


----------



## Ryuuzaki (L) (Dec 15, 2016)

even though i joined this site in 2015 i started going active in 2016 and even made this page my homepage.
My favourite thing about this year was the DSP fap incident and the forum going down because some idiot from sociopath community posted his baby dick and reported it as CP
rock on kiwifarms


----------



## drain (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow, what a year. It was pretty intense and filled with drama and amazing events (like Null almost getting killed by a demented troon) and i'll forever remember 2016 as the year I joined this place. 
Semper Fi to all Kiwis, and I hope 2017 brings much joy and weird events!


----------



## Spelling Bee (Dec 15, 2016)

Here's to another year of farming lolcows!

I've been here since the old CWCki Yuku forum days in 2011. Fuck I'm old


----------



## DuskEngine (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (Dec 15, 2016)

die null


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 15, 2016)

explain this you censorious hotpocket cunts i thought this was a Free Speech Webzone


----------



## A Hot Potato (Dec 15, 2016)

Personally, for me, this was the year I became somewhat active in this community, before that, I just kinda lurked.

This year in my Kiwilife also coincided with,  in my real life, finally trying to find a purpose for myself in this world, and trying to figure it out what it means to truly be alive.

I think, without this site, that journey would be a lot more difficult.

I might not personally interact with other members of this site a lot, but I do read what you post, and I try to keep in mind the success and struggles that you all face.

I might not know much about anything, but I am always open if you want to talk.

I genuinely think of the people here as my second family.

When nobody in your day to day life seems to care, let this be known.

I care, and I am sure a lot of others on here care.

Let's make 2017 the greatest year of our lives.

P.S. @Brandobaris is a massive sped.


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> explain this you censorious hotpocket cunts i thought this was a Free Speech Webzone


stop quoting entire OPs you abbo fucker


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 15, 2016)

Null said:


> stop quoting entire OPs you abbo fucker



*TRUNCATING MY POSTS IS LITERAL CENSORSHIP YOU ARE A GOOD PERSON AND A GREAT FRIEND*


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2016)

Dynastia said:


> *TRUNCATING MY POSTS IS LITERAL CENSORSHIP YOU ARE A GOOD PERSON AND A GREAT FRIEND*


谢谢


----------



## Krungus (Dec 15, 2016)

New Years is a distraction so the reptillians can restart the weather machines and day/night hologram don't buy into it


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 15, 2016)

My favourite part of KF-2017 is when Null inevitably makes a thread complaining about how his super cool donation server actually COULD get shut down


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2016)

LikeicareKF said:


> My favourite part of KF-2017 is when Null inevitably makes a thread complaining about how his super cool donation server actually COULD get shut down


Shush. If this works I'll let ED use it.


----------



## LikeicareKF (Dec 15, 2016)

Null said:


> Shush. If this works I'll let ED use it.


We don't have a problem with donation servers, we have a problem with donations because the majority of neckbeard channers dont have jobs


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## NG 070 (Dec 15, 2016)

Null said:


> After fucking months of paperwork I have finally found a way to set up a donation system that no one will ever be able to fuck with. I'll be posting that system when it's finished along with an outline with my plans for 2017 in a few days. Get hype.



Oh, excellent. Can't wait to see what that entails. Been wanting to donate to the Farms again, but I've been tapped the last few months for various reasons.

Anyhow, I agree that 2016 has been... a year. Null's right in that the loss of stability has been a recurring theme: from Brexit to Trump's election (though those largely depend on your POV), but the upside is that at the very least, those things have given us bountiful milk from the lolcows: from outliers like Neo Anderson to the entirety of the Rat King.


----------



## MG 620 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks to the Farms I got to know interesting and intelligent people like Vordrak and Amy Slaton.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 15, 2016)

I hate you all, yet I come here every day and either laugh or find myself disgusted with humanity once again. 

So there's that.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Dec 15, 2016)

No Null, 2016 was a decent year for me. I lost twenty pounds.

Down to 295 from 315 is a difficult first step in a long, arduous weight loss journey, and progress is frustratingly slow, but we're getting there one step at a time. 

I don't even have to shimmy myself around to get through doorways anymore.


----------



## Null (Dec 15, 2016)

Debrotherized Luigi said:


> Brexit to Trump's election (though those largely depend on your POV),


Even with that POV, Obama's been my president for a third of my life now. That's a pretty significant change to see him leave office. A lot (most?) people in the UK have never lived in a UK outside of the EU.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 was indeed an eventful year of happenings.


----------



## Tony Fuckin Abbott (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 KF turned me into an alcoholic


----------



## Plesioth (Dec 15, 2016)

May 2017 bring you everything youve ever wanted @Null ! 

Thanks for everything you do !


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 15, 2016)

Let's hope 2017 doesn't suck.

Bring out the optimistic ratings.


----------



## muina (Dec 15, 2016)

FREE MY NIGGUH ASTERIK


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Dec 15, 2016)

Reading Null's post almost makes me regret the shitposting I do considering his hard work and dedication that keeps this place running.


Almost.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 was the worst times.

David Bowie died.
Some fagola blew up an airport
Ebola 2.0 (Zika) happened.

2016 was the best times.

Some stuff in Jupiter happened.
Jack Chick died.
American Football finally released a new fucking album.

2016 was stuff that probably shouldn't have happened.
Like me finding this website.

Sappiness aside, this website is a truly unique experience which has lead to some really fun experiences.
I hope you fuckboys enjoy 2017.


----------



## OrangeMouse (Dec 15, 2016)

I can't say I'm sad to say goodbye to 2016. After joining and becoming active on this site earlier this year I've probably stayed more sane than I would've had I not found the farms. (tumblr was too much for me especially with trump)
2017  here we come!


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 15, 2016)

You already heard all the schmaltzy shit I had to say. Here's to you, ya big lug. Cheers.


----------



## JULAY (Dec 15, 2016)

Eh, 2016 wasn't all bad. Nick Bate did get sentenced to prison basically forever, so there's that.


----------



## George Costanza (Dec 15, 2016)

Another year with thw farms, still this isn't over until we see what Ian Brandon Anderson does for xmas.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 15, 2016)

Null said:


> Without being too melodramatic, the year 2016 was pretty shit. There's a lot of obvious reasons why but even more behind the scenes. The dominant theme in 2016 was a stark lack of stability. People, things, systems, and support structures you took for granted eroded. Everything at least feels different, and at least a little shittier. It's pretty amazing how almost everyone experienced some sort of change along these lines this year.



What are people even talking about with this? 2016 was the best year the world has had in ages.


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 has been one hell of a party and 2017 looks like it will start of strong. We'll have trump being sworn into office swiftly followed by the triggering of article 50 in Britain and who only know what will happen in between. The far left will fade into obscurity but it won't go down quietly. All the while we will be in the background milking for all they are worth to sustain ourselves over the coming year. 

Drink your sweet milk and mine your salt because 2017 will be the most awesome ride yet.


----------



## Cobra_Kaijewe (Dec 15, 2016)

I'd like to say I really am glad I joined this site.
This community is very entertaining in the best of ways.

And shoutouts to Barneyfag's autism for allowing me to find this amazing forum.


----------



## Save Goober (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for all your work here null. It brings a lot of joy and happiness to some good people,  and misery to some shitty people!  I really appreciate it all.


----------



## Ravelord (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm glad I joined this forum after lurking during 2015. I would say 2016 was a great year:


 an hero'd.
Chris being Chris got his taint and an inspired cameo on Sonic Boom.
We got amazing salt from both the US election and Brexit.
Rev60 came out and the trainwreck was amazing.
Maradonia and Passing Thru also came out and it was so bad it was beautiful.
The Rapp threads, with Jake's resolve of becoming the cucker now.
DSP's fap accident.
Vordrak.
And probably much more content that I'm missing.
Let's hope for a 2017 filled with more hilarious content from retards.


----------



## Xarpho (Dec 15, 2016)

Ravelord said:


> I'm glad I joined this forum after lurking during 2015. I would say 2016 was a great year:
> 
> 
> an hero'd.
> ...



Was DSP jerking off on camera actually this year? Huh. I thought it was 2015.

Before we start sending the year off, don't forget the stunt CWC pulled at the very tail end of 2014 that surprised everyone.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 15, 2016)

Now listen here @Jesus, I'm done with your shit. I got baptised, I love my fellow man, I try to do good, so get off my back. 

Christ.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Dec 15, 2016)

vertexwindi said:


> Now listen here @Jesus, I'm done with your shit. I got baptised, I love my fellow man, I try to do good, so get off my back.
> 
> Christ.



lol when Jesus rates you islamic content.


----------



## Cosmos (Dec 15, 2016)

I love all of you. Let's make 2017 a great year.


----------



## Robotron (Dec 15, 2016)

I wonder what could possibly happen that would make 2017 a more interesting year than 2016, aside from already electing Trump.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 15, 2016)

Robotron said:


> I wonder what could possibly happen that would make 2017 a more interesting year than 2016, aside from already electing Trump.


Watching Trump just basically not give a fuck about standard political posturing and red tape and just troll the fuck out of the house and senate would be fun.


----------



## Dr.Research (Dec 15, 2016)

Cheers to Kiwi Farms in 2017


----------



## AnimuGinger (Dec 15, 2016)

Debrotherized Luigi said:


> Oh, excellent. Can't wait to see what that entails. Been wanting to donate to the Farms again, but I've been tapped the last few months for various reasons.


We're being registered as a suicide prevention hotline for trannies.


----------



## Yhwach (Dec 15, 2016)

This has been one wild ride, guys. Makes me wonder how insane 2017 is gonna be...


----------



## 0xDEADBEEF (Dec 15, 2016)

So much has happened it almost makes the whole French host thing feel like a distant memory.

Hopefully we won't need to deal with something like that again. Regardless, kf shall live on.


----------



## Jaimas (Dec 15, 2016)

This has been an amazing year that I'm sort of glad is coming to an end, if that makes sense.

On one hand, we've had some of the funniest shit that this site has ever covered and some of the most seminal events in Lolcowery. We had Wu releasing her magnum opus only for it to be barely functional, the Trello and CON Chat log leaks, TLL and Greta, the burgeoning glorious insanity that is Eric Walker, Benjamin Barber, and even _multiple_ Lolcow convergence events brought about by Samuel Collingwood Smith, Chloe Sagal accidentally her Social Media, and the Kiwi Farms being blamed for everything from suicide to head lice, and the church of bleach drinking. We even had Chris be pissed at a Sonic Boom episode that made fun of him - not for making fun of him, but for not having Sonichu in it.

If you're a Lolcow Chronicleer, it's been a busy time to say the fucking least. Blink, and you'll miss shit!

On the other hand,_ good fucking riddance_. 2016 was a year of politics gone retarded, thread after thread being closed for excessive autism and several users _losing their fucking minds_. It brought us good intentions gone horribly wrong, bad intentions gone terrifyingly right, and penis. Lots and _lots_ of penis.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 15, 2016)

I thank our dark Lord and master, who sustained us through this year of lunacy. My cup runneth over with tranny blood, the meat of the lolcow is seasoned with the salt of incels, and I am kept warm by the skins of countless furries.


May 2017 be a productive year. The spice milk must flow.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Shokew (Dec 15, 2016)

A HAPPY 2017 to all of thee, my fellow autists and nutcases.


----------



## KiwisAreCute (Dec 15, 2016)

I may be sort of new but I really love this site. I never knew that this much :autism: would make my life beautiful 
Here's hoping for a continuous flow of milk.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Dec 15, 2016)

TaterBot said:


> Stay strong.



And straight.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 15, 2016)

I shat in the shower and thought of KiwiFarm's. Happy holidays!


----------



## Lurkman (Dec 15, 2016)

This year has worsened my depression tbf.

Here's to hoping 2017 will be better!


----------



## MrTroll (Dec 15, 2016)

2016 started strong with overrated hacks David Bowie and Prince dying and got even better as western civilization began to crumble under the unbearable weight of late capitalism in its death throes. Here are my 2017 predictions:

musician deaths: every surviving member of the Beatles and Pink Floyd

a reality TV show following Rodrigo Duterte as he rides around on his motorcycle, shooting crackheads with a sawed-off shotgun

in an act of oneupmanship over Yahoo, Google will announce that 2 billion of its accounts were hacked

China invades Taiwan, many lulz are had

Putin and Trump hang out and play beer pong

RIP Kiwi Farms


----------



## RI 360 (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you for my cyberbullying platform. I love it v much.


----------



## Closet Sorcerer (Dec 15, 2016)

Here's to 2016, a year that will not be missed by many.

And to hopes that 2017 will suck at least a wee bit less.

And of course more glorious cow activities for us to laught at.


----------



## The Giver (Dec 15, 2016)

I'll say this for 2017, at the very least the political autism will subside somewhat and we can get back to the good old fashioned autism.

Election 2016 was fun and generated a lot of laughs and salt, but sweet God if we had to go through that autism again next year I'd drink myself to death.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm glad I jumped in the bandwagon  earlier in the year. We laughed, cried, and cringed all the way through in what is the most craziest year we have witnessed yet. But here we are, catching lolcows with our lolssos, seeking the milk the internet has to offer us. Thank you all my fellow wretches.


----------



## BF 388 (Dec 15, 2016)

MakeItRain said:


> This community is pretty weird, a little bit vile, and a whole lot of fun and I really enjoy being even a small part of it. Thank you Null for all of the time and effort that you put into maintaining this odd little corner of the web; it seems like a pretty thankless job and I'm not quite sure why you're still doing it but I am very glad that you are.



I can think of a few things that are pretty weird, a little vile and a whole lot of fun


----------



## bottomfeeder (Dec 16, 2016)

Kiwi Farms has made my girlfriend and I's life so much better this year.  I genuinely feel strong affection for all you faggots.


----------



## BF 388 (Dec 16, 2016)

bottomfeeder said:


> Kiwi Farms has made my girlfriend and I's life so much better this year.  I genuinely feel strong affection for all you faggots.



You can undergo electroshock therapy to cure yourself from being a faggot lover.


----------



## Lurkette (Dec 16, 2016)

Lurkette said:


>



I enjoy the agree ratings because I cant tell if theyre agreeing that null is p alright or if they want to jump out of a cake and murder him


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 17, 2016)

Lurkette said:


> I enjoy the agree ratings because I cant tell if theyre agreeing that null is p alright or if they want to jump out of a cake and murder him


both


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 22, 2016)

During 2016, I saw two sloths - That made it a great year for me!


----------



## An Ghost (Dec 23, 2016)

I haven't been around long but I'm 100% glad i did.
Thanks Kiwi Forums.


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 27, 2016)

Cant say this year's been terrific but I'm alive and in decent health. Always grateful for that.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 27, 2016)

Honestly now I'm just waiting for the year to end so hopefully cool singers and stuff stop dying


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Dec 27, 2016)

Welp Rolling Stone is reporting that Carrie Fisher died. Fuck 2016 man


----------



## JU 199 (Dec 27, 2016)

MarineTrainedTard said:


> Welp Rolling Stone is reporting that Carrie Fisher died. Fuck 2016 man



That sucks.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Dec 27, 2016)

Can we maybe loop Binary Sunset on the homepage? It'd make me feel better. Fuck this year man, just fuck it.


----------

